# phal crosses



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2008)

hello all,
I have a bunch of phal species that are in flower, and am thinking about making some crosses. If anyone knows if any have already been done and know what the results are like, please let me know. If anyone has an idea about what might be a good cross, feel free to speak up

species
phal fimbriata
phal lindenii
phal maculata
phal deliciosa
phal deliciosa ssp hookeriana
phal equestris
phal equestris alba
phal cornu cervi flava
phal braceana
soon opening phal pulchra

some you've seen pictures of, others I've taken a picture but haven't had time to edit and post

edit: I have an idea phal fimbriata and maculata might be a good cross, as well as phal deliciosa yellow with phal braceana. also thought about phal lindenii and maculata which I found out was called Phal L'il Bit; was curious about phal equestris alba and phal cornu cervi flava, also lindenii and deliciosa

(I guess this is an unofficial poll!)


----------



## Candace (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm betting most primary crosses have already been done and registered. If you narrow it down to a few crosses I can look in Orchid Wiz for you and send you the names.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks, that's helpful. I had checked a few months ago and there are some that haven't been done, the more obscure the species the less likely. looked the other day for braceana and deliciosa which in records would probably be kingidium. sort of looking for people's experiences with already using these species to let me know what sort of results they would expect from these crosses. I have interest in braceana x deliciosa (hookeriana), fimbriata x maculata, fimbriata x lindenii and deliciosa x lindenii the most. also if anyone has pictures of lindenii x maculata (L'il Bit) I would be interested in seeing them.

thanks!
charles


----------



## Candace (Aug 14, 2008)

There are no awards for Li'l Bit, so no photos in O.W.

Yes, you're right the crosses you've listed haven't been registered, yet.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 14, 2008)

(equestris x lindenii) has been made before and it is a delightful mini-hybrid - worth remaking. 

equestris x just about everything or lindenii x just about everything. 

(pulchra x lindenii) for possible pink stripes
(pulchra x equestris) for pretty pink compact potted plants. 

My thoughts


----------



## suss16 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Leo provided some nice potential crosses... love the lip of lindenii and the number of flowers that equestris produces. But would find braceana x fimbriata interesting. I like green hues and the lip of fimbriata.

But I have not done any hybridizing... so my reccomendation is based on naive speculation .


----------



## labskaus (Aug 15, 2008)

Alain Brochard runs an awesome web page where about all existing Phal primaries are pictured, at

http://www.phals.net

If you want to try something new, that'll narrow your choices. It also shows quite well what to expect from a cross.

Best wishes, Carsten


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2008)

Candace said:


> There are no awards for Li'l Bit, so no photos in O.W.
> 
> Yes, you're right the crosses you've listed haven't been registered, yet.



thanks. I had listed sumatrana x venosa in my first post (edited after I found it listed on alain's primaries page) but I'd still be interested in seeing what it looks like. there are quite a few primary hybrids that I've tried to find that have been registered but I've never seen a picture of or seen their name in the trade or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks everyone for possible interesting crosses and other info. ...and your naive speculation is just as good or better than my naive speculation!  I have been trying to remake lindenii x schilleriana (baguio) for a number of years now, and only once in a while will get flowers from each species to overlap or receive pollen from someone, and I sent a small pod to someone last year but haven't heard word if they've sown it or if anything has germinated. I used to send phal seed to john ewing, but since he has passed away I don't have anyone that I know is reliable as far as getting them to germinate and also for getting the plants back to the seed supplier


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 26, 2008)

Another interesting hybrid is equestris alba x cornu-cervi flava. It is called Phal. Cornutris. We have one here in the greenhouse, and it is almost in constant bloom year round. I had posted a picture of it on Phals. net. Here is a link:

http://www.phals.net/equestris/Cornustris_e.html

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello Robert,
Thanks for the reply and the link; interesting flower. I actually did try some alba equestris pollen on the c.c. flava but the flower dropped. It held the selfing pollen but I'll try the cross again. I also put some maculata pollen on a fimbriata flower that has a pod forming but not very healthy-looking. I also put some braceana pollen on the other fimbriata flower that looks like it is setting. I pollinated two yellow phal deliciosa flowers and both dropped off right away (hybrid crosses). Am also thinking about putting some deliciosa standard on a lindenii flower as well as trying to self they yellow deliciosa. Does anyone have any yellow deliciosa pollen that they'd like to share so I can try an outcross on my yellow deliciosa? As always the donor is welcome to resulting seedlings.

thanks and regards,
charles


----------

